

Hack your GitHub contributions calendar - ionicabizau

I built an app that helps you to &quot;draw&quot; anything on your GitHub contributions calendar: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;IonicaBizau&#x2F;github-contributions<p>For example, I love GitHub, so I created &quot;I ♥ GitHub&quot; message: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;IonicaBizau
======
thiago_fm
gratz, you have just ruined github contributions calendar.

~~~
ionicabizau
That's art. :P

